# Geri Halliwell startet Comeback-Versuch



## Mandalorianer (2 Dez. 2010)

*Neues Album und coole Dance-Tracks
Geri Halliwell startet Comeback-Versuch​*

Geri Halliwell (38) will's nochmal wissen! Das Ex-Spice Girl , das zuletzt 2005 mit „Passion“
die deutschen Album-Charts erklommen hatte, verkündete jetzt ihr Comeback.​
Derzeit befindet sich die blonde Sängerin im Studio und bereitet die Aufnahmen für ihre neue Platte vor. Die soll im Sommer nächsten Jahres in die Läden kommen, so ein Bekannter gegenüber der englischen Zeitung The Sun. „Ihr Plan ist es, einen bekannten Song zu covern und ihn in einen coolen Dance-Track zu verwandeln.“ So wäre ihr der Erfolg in den Clubs garantiert und einem Hit-Album würde nichts mehr im Wege stehen.

Etwas problematisch ist jedoch die Tatsache, dass sie derzeit keinen Plattenvertrag hat. Deshalb will sie neben der Arbeit an dem Album ein eigenes Musiklabel gründen. Dort soll auch eine weitere Girlband, die Geri unterstützt, gesigned werden, um ihre Firma noch mehr zu promoten und zusätzlich zur eigenen Karriere etwas Geld in die Kassen zu spülen.

Wenn sich Geri da mal nicht etwas übernimmt, denn schließlich hat ein Künstler schon viel damit zu tun, ein wirklich gutes Album auf den Markt zu bringen. Lassen wir uns überraschen, wie viel Power noch in dem Spice Girl steckt. 

*Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Punisher (2 Dez. 2010)

Sie soll sich ausziehen, singen muss sie nicht


----------



## Q (2 Dez. 2010)

Hauptsache es gibt gute Bilder dazu


----------



## Chamser81 (4 Dez. 2010)

Punisher schrieb:


> Sie soll sich ausziehen, singen muss sie nicht




Wahre Worte!


----------



## BlueLynne (4 Dez. 2010)

wenn es regnet, dann haben wir beides hahahaha


----------

